# HELP: I could not c folders in my pendrive?



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi

After scanning with AVG and removing viruses...
*Trojan Horse Generic_c.DIQ
*Worm/VB.UG
*Worm/Autoit.HL

Now i copuld not find the folders in it.... But i can acces the folder by giving it in address bar!!


Also i saw SMSS.exe running in my task manager.. is that a virus??  i heard like that!! 

Thanks..
W8ing for replies!!

I observed...  Hidden attribute of the folder is checked and also disabled!


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2008)

post ur hijackthis log


----------



## trublu (Jan 1, 2008)

smss.exe is not a virus.It is the windows NT session manager.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh!! Thanks...
U frnds.. think my pc too would be affected by virus?? I thought only pendrive would be affected!!

Anyway... here is my hijackthis.txt




Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 4:18:52 PM, on 1/1/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\DU Meter\DUMeter.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\Opera.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Metro-PA\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55245&clcid={SUB_CLCID}
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DU Meter] C:\Program Files\DU Meter\DUMeter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX1500 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I3V1.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX1500 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX1500"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widget Engine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgetEngine.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_01\bin\npjpi150_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: IE Component Categories cache daemon - {553858A7-4922-4e7e-B1C1-97140C1C16EF} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe

--
End of file - 6450 bytes


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 1, 2008)

Your computer is infected by some worms like avop,auto run e.t.c; this is because of your pen drive,Perform this :

1. First do bootscan for your pc thoroughly using Avast, delete those which you observed

after do these :

2. Start ->Run->regedit->hkey_local_machine->software->microsoft->windows0\>current version->explorer->advanced->folder->hidden->showall,
here on the right side you will observe a key naming *CheckedValue*,here if you find it's value as 0, then rename it as 1, if such a key not exist create one

3. hkey_current_user->software->microsoft->windows>current version->explorer->advanced, on the right side you will see a key* hidden*,rename to 1 again, if not create one


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 1, 2008)

Thankssss....

Will try it!
just a week b4 i had it formmatted!

let me try the booot scan!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

boot scan is a good way


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 1, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> Your computer is infected by some worms like avop,auto run e.t.c; this is because of your pen drive,Perform this :
> 
> 1. First do bootscan for your pc thoroughly using Avast, delete those which you observed
> 
> ...



I tried... wat u said!!
In registry... those values r already 1....

*And in the mean time i discovered that... 
Wen i allow system to show protected hidden operating system files...
I can c those folders!!*

So now tell me wat shld i do next!


----------



## crazydevil (Jan 1, 2008)

try enabling hidden system files visible


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 1, 2008)

But it makes all Protected system files too visible....

I want to cure those folders...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 2, 2008)

Help me!!


I am waiting for replies to pour


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 2, 2008)

try making the third step above , value to 0


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 2, 2008)

save this as reg and merge it to registry:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\SuperHidden]
"ValueName"="ShowSuperHidden"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000000
"UncheckedValue"=dword:00000001
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\SuperHidden\Policy\DontShowSuperHidden]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\NOHIDDEN]
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000002
"ValueName"="Hidden"
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHOWALL]
"ValueName"="Hidden"
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000001
```


----------

